

Larry Ellison to Step Aside as Oracle CEO - eande
http://online.wsj.com/articles/larry-ellison-to-step-aside-as-oracle-ceo-1411070636?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
dsl
Discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8337293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8337293)

